# What are the benefits of smoking from a waterbong?



## Inyaface13 (Feb 12, 2008)

What are some of the benefits from smoking out of a water bong? What makes it better than smoking out of a pipe or is it better?


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I have smoked with a Dr.  He said that it is soo much better because the water id like a filter.  He told me that anything other than smoking through water will be bad for you.  He is a smart man and I have to believe him


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Like sweetnug said the water acts as a filter and also cools down the smoke. Not only that but i find smoking from a bong gives you a much better hit than smoking from a joint, blunt, or pipe.  *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

I can get a huge hit of cool smoke from a bong, much more than a joint or bowl... while it's healthier cause it's cooler I probably get more carcinogens in it so it's not...hmmm, a paradox !!! But I get so high...


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

Filtering would lessen the carcinogens


----------



## Inyaface13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Soo besides the fact that smoking from a waterbong filters the smoke, Can I get a better high from smoking from a waterbong?


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe but its better for you


----------



## TwynFysh (Jul 13, 2012)

A 2000 NORML-MAPS cannabis study found that "water pipes filter out more psychoactive THC than they do other tars, thereby requiring users to smoke more to reach their desired effect". In the study, smoke from cannabis supplied by the NIDA was drawn through a number of smoking devices and analyzed. This study looked at the tar to cannabinoid ratio in the gas outputted by various bongs, as well as unfiltered and filtered joints, and vaporizers. The results showed that only vaporizers produced a better tar to cannabinoid ratio than unfiltered joints, but that within the cannabinoids produced, even vaporizers warped the ratio of THC (the psychoactive component of the smoke) to CBN (capable of producing medical benefits but is not psychoactive) in favor of CBN. This showed an unfiltered joint had the best tar to THC ratio of all, and bongs were actually seriously detrimental in this respect.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 13, 2012)

Good info mr 4 year bump.


----------



## vana11 (Jul 13, 2012)

I always thought the smoke was harshing cause your just taking bigger rips in...But you do get more ripped!


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2012)

Well if you are gonna dig up a 4 year old thread at least you came with some good info....


----------

